# Monta Ellis Revisited



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

A year ago, Monta Ellis was considered one of the best young players in the league and a lynch-pin to one of the league's best teams. Fastforward into the present and the guy is stuck with one of the league's most dysfunctional franchises. I certainly think that he would be made available for the right deal especially considering the financial struggles the Warriors are likely to be experiencing. I believe that in lite of our 2010 hopes being crushed that Ellis should become a target of ours via trade. I always thought his scoring ability was similar to Dwayne Wade and believe that our system can certainly cater to such a skill set. What do you guys think?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> A year ago, Monta Ellis was considered one of the best young players in the league and a lynch-pin to one of the league's best teams. Fastforward into the present and the guy is stuck with one of the league's most dysfunctional franchises. I certainly think that he would be made available for the right deal especially considering the financial struggles the Warriors are likely to be experiencing. I believe that in lite of our 2010 hopes being crushed that Ellis should become a target of ours via trade. I always thought his scoring ability was similar to Dwayne Wade and believe that our system can certainly cater to such a skill set. What do you guys think?


*Knicks Trade:*
Nate Robinson (sign and trade)...G
Jared Jefferies....F
$3 million
Future 1st round pick

*Knicks Recieve:*
Monta Ellis...PG


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Coach Don Nelson would smack G.M. Chris Mullin back to Brooklyn if the thought of trading Monta Ellis lasted more than one second. 
:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Coach Don Nelson would smack G.M. Chris Mullin back to Brooklyn if the thought of trading Monta Ellis lasted more than one second.
> :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


There has been more than enough information that has suggested Mullin is no longer control of basketball operations with the Warriors; Team President Robert Cowell and Coach Don Nelson apparently are. Over that period of time, there has been several meetings between Ellis' representatives and the Warriors about their right to terminate Ellis' contract. If you really valued a player, would the right to terminate his contract be a concern of yours especially at the risk of pissing that player off? I don't think so; Monta Ellis can be had in the right package. I think Nate Robinson can be a big part in negogiationing a trade. Why? Because Robinson offers better PG skills than Ellis, will come at a fraction of the price and still has the ability to keep people interested long enough for the Warriros to figure out how they'll rebuild this team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "I don't think that the mix is good enough, it's just like with oil and water," Nelson said before Tuesday's game. "They're both really good players, *but we need somebody that can guard a 2. Especially when you get into the good teams, the 2's are 6-foot-7, and Monta's not a very big guy." *


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


Some of the better defenders in the league, are not tall at their respective positions. Ben Wallace was barely 6-8 and he was one of the best defensive centers of the past decade. Hakeem Olajuwon- a H.O.F.- was one of the best defenders ever at just about 6-10 and 240lbs, which during his day made him pint-sized; just like Alonzo Mourning, who was 6-10 and a little over 250lbs. 

Even swingmen have carried a reputation of being small but effective defensively none-the-less. Bruce Bowen is barely 6-6 and 200lbs, yet has managed to successfully cover some of the league's best perimeter players. Larry Hughes is another guy that is barely 6-5 and has made a name for himself as a pretty good perimeter defender. Although they may be more the exception than the norm, height doesn't determine the quality of defense you play although it can help. In a league where players are becoming poorer perimeter shooters, does height on the perimeter even really matter as much? 

Guys like Dwayne Wade (especially Wade), Nate Robinson and OJ Mayo have been managing to be pretty successful perimeter players despite their height (or lack thereof) at their respective positions. What it really comes down to is building a team that covers those flaws. I believe that the best way to remedy the lack of height that Ellis has is to play a tall defensive PG next to him, along with a shot blocker/help defender type. The ideal guy to do that would be Kirk Hinrich who at 6-4 has made a name for his defensive prowess and has covered swingmen- like 6-7 Paul Pierce- that are notably bigger than he is. Hinrich is very much attainable because of his contract and fits D'Antoni's style like a glove. The question is, however, whether committing that much money to the likes of Ellis and Hinrich, along with the subsequent moves necessary to compliment their games, would be worth it over the long haul. That much, I am not sure about but would be more willing to roll the dice should it become abundantly clear LeBron or Wade are staying with their teams.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

monta is too light, barely 6'3 with short arms. That is why he cant defend big 2 guards


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^I like my players to be able to defend, bad enough we have a lack of defenders on this team as it is, and it has cost us games. This guy is in the first year of a large contract that has a player option at the end that runs through 2013-2014. I highly doubt this is part of Walsh's plan, no thanks.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mo76 said:


> monta is too light, barely 6'3 with short arms. That is why he cant defend big 2 guards


So you mean to tell me that a 5'9 Nate Robinson with even shorter arms is a better option at 2 guard because Nate has gotten a number of minutes there?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^I like my players to be able to defend, bad enough we have a lack of defenders on this team as it is, and it has cost us games. This guy is in the first year of a large contract that has a player option at the end that runs through 2013-2014. I highly doubt this is part of Walsh's plan, no thanks.


Ellis has been a decent defender against PG's. All you really have to do is bring in a PG that can cover 2 guards ala Kirk Hinrich and you'll be fine.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> So you mean to tell me that a 5'9 Nate Robinson with even shorter arms is a better option at 2 guard because Nate has gotten a number of minutes there?


Ya, but nate robinson is a freak of nature. Strong and quick as hell. Not to say that monta isn't quick, but nate is a beast lol.


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

if the w's trade ellis, they're not getting equal value in return. however, i find it tough to believe that the knicks and w's will be on friendly, trading terms any time soon as i expect mullin to sign with them next year.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

tr1986 said:


> if the w's trade ellis, they're not getting equal value in return. however, i find it tough to believe that the knicks and w's will be on friendly, trading terms any time soon as i expect mullin to sign with them next year.


I could understand your position but Mullin is far from a gaurantee to sign with us giving the type of turnover we've been seeing on the coaching sidelines and inevitably in the front office. Besides, would the Warriors pass up the opportunity to cut a lot of money from their payroll just to simply spite Mullin? I don't think so in this economy.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

tr1986 said:


> if the w's trade ellis, they're not getting equal value in return. however, i find it tough to believe that the knicks and w's will be on friendly, trading terms any time soon as i expect mullin to sign with them next year.


*Insert third consecutive incompetent reign*


----------

